# Michael Giacchino Releases 1st Track from His Debut Solo Album (Not a Soundtrack)



## Reid Rosefelt (Oct 5, 2020)

The Oscar-winning composer's first non-soundtrack album centers around the concept of an extraterrestrial exploring earth.

"The culmination of socially distanced recording during the pandemic, the 11-track concept album takes inspiration from some of Giacchino’s favorite entertainment. To tell his original story, Giacchino worked with writer-director Alison-Eve Hammersley, who wrote the narrative. The music — blending synths, samples, and a full string orchestra — features spoken-word interludes voiced by actress Janina Gavankar, recorded remotely in her closet."









‘Up’ and ‘Lost’ Composer Michael Giacchino Unveils First Track from His Debut Solo Album — Exclusive


The Oscar-winning composer’s first non-soundtrack album centers around the concept of an extraterrestrial exploring earth.




www.indiewire.com








Is it just me, or do you also see the Miyazaki/Studio Ghibli influence in this?


----------

